# Sticky  Scale Lowrider Modeler Magazine



## LayItLow

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



*Click here to go to www.scalelowrider.com*​
link to old topic​


----------



## airbrushmaster

WHEN DOES THE NEXT ISSUE COME SO I CAN BUY IT..


----------



## chris hicks

Hey airbrushmaster where do they sell these books at i stay in carson ca. i want to start buying them.


----------



## mistabuggs

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jan 25 2010, 12:20 AM~16400963
> *WHEN DOES THE NEXT ISSUE COME SO I CAN BUY IT..
> *


----------



## mistabuggs

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Jan 25 2010, 10:07 PM~16410910
> *Hey airbrushmaster where do they sell these books at i stay in carson ca. i want to start buying them.
> *


http://www.scalelowrider.com/
:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

Wassup Homies
Throwing up a quick bump for the homie Buggs. I got one of these from him the other day. Since he supports the forum i try to help him out also. These are in stock ready to ship.


----------



## tone64

:biggrin: 2THE TOP.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 1 2010, 08:33 AM~17064396
> *Wassup Homies
> Throwing up a quick bump for the homie Buggs.  I got one of these from him the other day.  Since he supports the forum i try to help him out also. These are in stock ready to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats sick do they make size fat ass :happysad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Jun 26 2010, 01:27 AM~17890938
> *:biggrin:  2THE TOP.
> *


its pinned?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 15 2010, 08:31 PM~18057295
> *thats sick do they make size fat ass :happysad:
> *


sure do hit up buggs for info :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 1 2010, 06:33 AM~17064396
> *Wassup Homies
> Throwing up a quick bump for the homie Buggs.  I got one of these from him the other day.  Since he supports the forum i try to help him out also. These are in stock ready to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 15 2010, 05:31 PM~18057295
> *thats sick do they make size fat ass :happysad:
> *


no shhhh huh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life

IS THIS MAG STILL IN PRINT OR WEB ONLY?? LAST I CHECKED IT WAS WEB ONLY AND HADNT BEEN UPDATED IN YEARS!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 26 2010, 03:49 PM~18145986
> *IS THIS MAG STILL IN PRINT OR WEB ONLY?? LAST I CHECKED IT WAS WEB ONLY AND HADNT BEEN UPDATED IN YEARS!!!!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

I SAY PRINT, UPDATE SITE OR GET UNPINNED FOR SOMEONE/SOMETHING THATS CURRENT!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 26 2010, 03:59 PM~18146093
> *I SAY PRINT, UPDATE SITE OR GET UNPINNED FOR SOMEONE/SOMETHING THATS CURRENT!!
> *


wat he said :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Jul 26 2010, 05:49 PM~18145986-->
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS MAG STILL IN PRINT OR WEB ONLY?? LAST I CHECKED IT WAS WEB ONLY AND HADNT BEEN UPDATED IN YEARS!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Jul 26 2010, 05:49 PM~18145986
> *I SAY PRINT, UPDATE SITE OR GET UNPINNED FOR SOMEONE/SOMETHING THATS CURRENT.*


Hmmm...okay!  I never really have anything to say about much and I pretty much keep to myself. But for all those that seem to have a major concern whether Scale Lowrider Magazine is in print or web...thank you for your "concern!"  No, it has not been in print in quite some time now. I managed to get FIVE full issues out on my own...from cover to cover, paying for it by MYSELF with little or no help at all. Savings and 401k sucked dry! lol Since the demise of the mags last issue, I have had to face some financial problems on my own and have struggled to get it back out successfully to satisfy my loyal readers...thank you by the way. However, I DO have back issues that are still moving, current issue or not, from Texas to California and various states including out of the country!

No, I have not had time to update my site accordingly for those who care and I apologize for that. Its on my "to do" list.  I update the site on my own and there are only so many hours in a day. Since I first started my magazine back in the late 90's, the quality of builders building has changed! It not only impresses me but invites itself for me to post more articles and features on modellers in which I look forward to doing once we are back up and running! I have been building models for over 20 years and it never fails that I feel like I am still learning something new everyday with each and every person I meet in this industry! 

Fortunately, I have managed to keep the site up and running for whatever reason...beit exposure or resources for others that BUILD more than they run their mouth. :biggrin: In order to keep the mags name in circulation until my situation allows me to release another issue in print, I chose to not only keep my site live...updated or not, but to try and sponsor this portion of the forum on LIL to ensure loyal readers that its still here...just not sure of its return in print! But 
*WE WILL BE BACK!*

I have been very fortunate to have the friends I have locally, that support me in every way they can! You all know who you are..so thanks guys! DEE, thanks for letting me bend your ear in the past and the present to discuss my situations about the mag, past co-owners and my decisions to cease production or continue. It really takes a toll on a persons health trying to do it all! In particular, I would like to thank DOC for his efforts, ideas and contributions to the *LOWS* design as well as the revamping and possible re-release of future issues. 

He convinced me that we should get the LOWS design, as well as other pending designs, posted with the intentions that readers would buy them in order to support the magazine aiding in ANY kind of financial assistance upon re-release. Every little bit helps.  Funny tho...the very ones that have put the magazine sponsor topic and site not being updated on blast...are not listed in our paypal database as having purchased a shirt??? :wow: hmmm...thank you for YOUR support! lol But thank you for your feedback. Here's our email for paypal in case you feel the need to support what was created for YOU...the builder, Scale Lowrider Modeler Magazine: [email protected]

Nevertheless...if you don't know...now you know...these things cost money! From online sponsorships to printed versions of ANY mag...it just costs money. Gary, thank you for working with me each month in order maintain my presence with the web banner for the mag.

Like I said in the beginning...I don't say much and I try and keep to myself. So sorry for this long winded speech but after reading the posts suggesting the magazine topic be "unpinned," I had to express my concerns and let those who posted their remarks, know how I feel and the mags current situation.

YES, in due time and by popular demand, I plan on re-releasing a few issues of the magazine in print somehow. If all works out...we'll see about the continuation for future issues. I will be happy to notify ALL readers that want to support it upon its return and where they may purchase copies! In the meantime, I will do my best to update the magazines site so that there is current information available for those that check it more often than none. Please be patient tho, whereas I pretty much do the layout, design, a portion of the writing for articles but have help these days, the updates for the web and other things as well as MY LIFE, work and family.  i love what I do and wouldn't have started the magazine if I didn't!  

Thanks again for your concern and comments! I will do my best to adhere to them and my responsibility as a forum sponsor. I try and listen to whatever matter of concern that is presented. Please feel free to email me ([email protected]) personally if you feel as though you are capable of helping support the magazine in any way! I am always looking for people to be a part of the magazine that build because you understand the business like we do! Thanks guys! Keep 'em low....reeeaaal low! And buy a shirt...thank you for your support! :biggrin: 


Buggs
Editor-in-Chief
scalelowrider.com
Building imagination...one piece at a time!


----------



## Models IV Life

WELL CHECK IT OUT HOMIE SINCE YOU DIRECTED THIS AT ME AND ONLY ME SINCE YOU QUOTED BOTH MY INQUIRES ON THE TOPIC SPONSORSHIP PIN AND NOBODY ELSE!! I HAVE SUPPORTED YOUR MAGAZINE IN THE PAST IN PRINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HAVE ALL ISSUES AND SOME DOUBLES!!! SO TO SAY THAT US GUYS AREN'T IN YOUR PAYPAL IS BULLSHIT!!! I BOUGHT A GRIP OF YOUR MAGS FOR MYSELF AND HOMIES!!! YEAH I DONT HAVE A SHIRT ONLY BECAUSE I DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE SELLING SHIRTS!! LIKE I SAID AND IT WASN'T A NEGATIVE THING TOWARDS YOU OR YOUR MAG BUT WHAT I SAID WAS THAT THE MAG HADN'T BEEN IN PRINT IN YEARS AND THAT THE SITE HADN'T BEEN UPDATED IN YEARS!! EVERYONE GOT ISSUES HOMIE!! BUT YOU MAKE IT SOUND LIKE YOU HAVEN'T UPDATED IN A FEW MONTHS!!! 

WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO YEARS AND YES YEARS, THEN YEAH PPL ARE GOING TO WONDER WHATS UP!! AFTER AWHILE PPL AREN'T GOING TO GO TO THE SITE CUZ THEY KNOW THAT ITS OLD NEWS!! I HAVE SUPPORTED EVERY PERSON IN THIS BITCH WHO HAS SOLD OR IS SELLING PRODUCT FOR THIS HOBBY!! FROM SCALELOWS TO SCALEDREAMS AND VARIOUS HOMIES WHO I'VE HELPED OUT IN BUYING SOMETHING OFF THEM TO HELP IN THEIR SITUATION!! SO YEAH I AM GOING TO VOICE MY OPINION WHEN I GO TO A SITE THATS A "SPONSOR" AND HAS THE SAME OLD ASS CONTENT FROM WAY BACK WHEN AND WONDER WHATS UP!! TAKE IT HOW YOU WANT HOMIE BUT EVERYONE HERE KNOWS WHAT KIND OF PERSON I AM AND KNOWS I'M NEVER IN THE "SHIT" TALKING!! IF MY COMMENTS OFFENDED YOU AND YOUR MAG THEN SHIT BRO YOU SHOULD BE GLAD THAT SOMEONE CARES ENOUGH TO WANT TO KNOW WHATS UP WITH THE MAG/SITE!! BUT FUCK IT IT IS WHAT IT IS BRO!! 

AS FOR ME "RUNNING MY MOUTH" YOU GOT ME TWISTED HOMIE!! MY WORK SPEAKS FOR ITSELF!! BUT ITS ALL GOOD. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR RE-LAUNCH/UPDATES!!


----------



## mistabuggs

Thanks for your reply. I hope that you did not take anything in MY response in reference to the mag in an offensive way. Those were not my intentions. I just wanted to reply directly to those posts but not in a direct way. Maybe you read it in the wrong tone. I do not want to turn this into some online verbal battle.  I appreciate your purchase(s) and welcomed your thoughts, opinions and concerns for the mag and the site. Yes...it has been YEARS and I am well aware of that. But I worked too hard just to let it fall by the side.  So I take everything into consideration while trying to ensure its return. Like I said man...it takes money and time! Thanks again for your support!


----------



## hocknberry

:happysad: hell...old or not, i still hit the link from time to time jus 2 check it out again, and it never gets old 2 me? and then theres talk of the mag comin back... hell yah!! :biggrin: i didn't know there were still some old copys avail.?! how much?! i hope u make it back man!


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Jul 31 2010, 08:16 AM~18192844
> *Thanks for your reply. I hope that you did not take anything in MY response in reference to the mag in an offensive way. Those were not my intentions. I just wanted to reply directly to those posts but not in a direct way.  Maybe you read it in the wrong tone. I do not want to turn this into some online verbal battle.    I appreciate your purchase(s) and welcomed your thoughts, opinions and concerns for the mag and the site.  Yes...it has been YEARS and I am well aware of that. But I worked too hard just to let it fall  by the side.    So I take everything into consideration while trying to ensure its return.  Like I said man...it takes money and time!  Thanks again for your support!
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE. NO HARD FEELINGS!!!I JUST TOOK IT AS A DIRECT SHOT AT ME FOR VOICING MY OPINION. BUT ITS ALL GOOD AND YES I STILL GOT MY ISSUES AND HAVE THEM IN PLASTICS CUZ I KNOW THEIR COLLECTORS ITEMS! I HOPE YOU DO COME BACK OUT WITH THE MAG AND WEB!!! I SUPPORT YOU AND ALL THE HOMIES ON HERE WHO GOT THIS HOBBIES BACK!! BTW 1 NEED A 2XL IN THAT LOWS SHIRT!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM

what back issues are around?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHNuM7c_Y2U 


some clean shit and it hops :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CORMA65

Where can I find some models to buy and build?


----------



## hocknberry

:thumbsup:


----------



## mistabuggs

We're Baaaaaaack! *Scale Lowrider Magazine 2012.*..available this Fall.
This our BIG Comeback Issue, a Collector's Edition, and it's about to hit newsstands this Fall! We KNOW you've been waiting so here’s a sneak peek of what's to come in this exciting issue!!


“Take two of D’z and call us in the morning” because THIS issue features *Renato "Doc" Silva's *detailed lowrider Caddy by Revell. Custom kandy mix with patterned decals...”it's just what the Doctor ordered!” Plus the full story on Augustine Villegas aka TINGOS the "Interior King" and his amazing custom interiors!











How's about some *"ORANGE CRUSH!"* And we don't mean soda either! Ismael Villarruel, aka 408MODELS, drops this BOMB the right way! The custom chop top shows off the illustrious interior while the silver base gives way to let the orange top coat shine! Certainly NOT a can of SODA but well worth it for him to "pop the top!"










Raymundo Gomez' BIG Body Caddy...*Purple Reign *got a spot in this Comeback Issue too! From custom paint and patterns to custom spokes...this is a builder you'll want to read about! Talk about making it "Reign"...this model "reigns" supreme! From custom kandy paint to the patterns inside and out with the top down letting it all how, this model holds its own as a "Reigning" champion amongst its resin kind.










*We're on FACEBOOK! * *"LIKE" *our page and "stay tuned" with the latest news on articles, tech tips, new t-shirt designs and exciting giveaways and contests!! Click the link below to become part of the hottest lowrider model car page on *Facebook*...*SCALE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!*





More info to come on exact release dates as well as future issues but this little "sneak peek" should give you more than enough "to build on!"

*Scale Lowrider Magazine
*www.scalelowrider.com
Building imagination...one piece at a time!™


----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool. Good to see you guys back at it again.


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

:h5:


----------



## Tonioseven

*HELL yeah!! 

*


----------



## drnitrus

*WAS CHECKING OUT THE SCALE LOWRIDER SITE TO SEE IF THERE WAS ANY UPDATES......SCALE LOWRIDER IN NOW AVAILABLE!! GET YOUR COPY AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR THE HOBBY!


http://www.scalelowrider.com/

*


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Congrats drnitrus well deserved!!!


----------



## drnitrus

pina's LRM replica said:


> Congrats drnitrus well deserved!!!


thanks man!


----------



## drnitrus

Black friday bump. Pick up a copy.


----------



## avidinha

I got mine!


----------



## TINGOS

waiting on mines


----------



## drnitrus

TINGOS said:


> View attachment 572488
> 
> 
> waiting on mines


Looks good...great story....got mine today


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> View attachment 572488
> 
> 
> waiting on mines


Nice much props way


----------



## drnitrus

Cyber monday. Get your copy or give one as a gift. Www.scalelowrider.com


----------



## drnitrus

http://www.scalelowrider.com/

http://www.facebook.com/#!/scalelowridermagazine


----------



## b_moneystyles

got a copy last week down here in australia! bad ass work guys, looking forward to future issues!


----------



## drnitrus

b_moneystyles said:


> got a copy last week down here in australia! bad ass work guys, looking forward to future issues!


:thumbsup:
next issue is in the works
http://www.scalelowrider.com/

http://www.facebook.com/#!/scalelowridermagazine


----------



## Tonioseven

*BUMP*


----------



## drnitrus

Next issue is nearly wrapped up and is expected to be out next month. Stay tuned!

Like the facebook page for updates!
http://www.facebook.com/#!/scalelowridermagazine 


http://www.scalelowrider.com/


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

Spring issue available June 7th! Get your copy at www.scalelowrider.com
Wanna build a better "LOW"? Let us know what YOU would like to see as a "how-to" and we'll get it into a future issue!
Like the facebook page for updates!
http://www.facebook.com/#!/scalelowridermagazine 


http://www.scalelowrider.com/


----------



## drnitrus

"Day late and a dollar short!" Ok, well, maybe a bit MORE than a day but the Spring issue of Scale Lowrider Magazine is now available! www.scalelowrider.com

We had to revamp a few things in order to give you more "bang" for your buck so what better way to help you celebrate the Fourth by purchasing a copy...or two... or three or more! What ever 'lights your fire" but this issue is packed with ...more than just "bang!"

FINALLY, in all its unfinished glory...the story most have been waiting for! It's thee most detailed lowrider build thus far from custom scratch built parts to custom paint and triple gold plated hand twisted spokes...and it never even made it to the contest table...lOCO sTYLE! Why, you ask? Get your copy today and find out!

PLUS, we have pics and info on Enrique Gonzalez aka "Moze Bows" and his detailed '64 Impala. Paul Wall was not part of this interview but this Impala sure was "SITTIN' SIDEWAAAYS" as well as a few other positions with its operable suspension.

We also speak with a modeler that likes to replicate cars and trucks of movies and for friends. Get to know Mr. Repli-Car, Andy Vidinha! In addition, Scale Lowrider continues as we take a trip to Germany to speak with Daniel Mueller and his custom lowrider build "Sunny '62" while Antonio Holmes aka Tonio Seven debuts or newest section...LOW PROS & EUROS™!

Like we, said...this is a lot of BANG for the BUCK! so let the sparks fly! Get your copy today at www.scalelowrider.com

SCALE LOWRIDER™ - The Custom Lowrider Model Magazine 
Building imagination...one piece at a time.™


----------



## avidinha

Just ordered mine!


----------



## Tonioseven

X-2!! Got one on the way!!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise

drnitrus said:


> "Day late and a dollar short!" Ok, well, maybe a bit MORE than a day but the Spring issue of Scale Lowrider Magazine is now available! www.scalelowrider.com
> 
> We had to revamp a few things in order to give you more "bang" for your buck so what better way to help you celebrate the Fourth by purchasing a copy...or two... or three or more! What ever 'lights your fire" but this issue is packed with ...more than just "bang!"
> 
> FINALLY, in all its unfinished glory...the story most have been waiting for! It's thee most detailed lowrider build thus far from custom scratch built parts to custom paint and triple gold plated hand twisted spokes...and it never even made it to the contest table...lOCO sTYLE! Why, you ask? Get your copy today and find out!
> 
> PLUS, we have pics and info on Enrique Gonzalez aka "Moze Bows" and his detailed '64 Impala. Paul Wall was not part of this interview but this Impala sure was "SITTIN' SIDEWAAAYS" as well as a few other positions with its operable suspension.
> 
> We also speak with a modeler that likes to replicate cars and trucks of movies and for friends. Get to know Mr. Repli-Car, Andy Vidinha! In addition, Scale Lowrider continues as we take a trip to Germany to speak with Daniel Mueller and his custom lowrider build "Sunny '62" while Antonio Holmes aka Tonio Seven debuts or newest section...LOW PROS & EUROS™!
> 
> Like we, said...this is a lot of BANG for the BUCK! so let the sparks fly! Get your copy today at www.scalelowrider.com
> 
> SCALE LOWRIDER™ - The Custom Lowrider Model Magazine
> Building imagination...one piece at a time.™


congrats tonio. I just read u in this issue.....nice


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man!!


noanoaenterprise said:


> congrats tonio. I just read u in this issue.....nice


----------



## Los84

Tonioseven said:


> Thanks man!!


Congrats on the feature Tonioseven!


----------



## hocknberry

i been lost on FB....damn! i just ordered the new one...cant wait!


----------



## Tonioseven

Los84 said:


> Congrats on the feature Tonioseven!


Thanks Los!!


----------



## Boogie04

make me a car


----------



## buickregal01

How do you get ur cars in the mag??????


----------



## ABES1963

avidinha said:


> Just ordered mine!


 me too cant wait to see it


----------



## lowlowlow

RIP Buggs

https://www.gofundme.com/5jebwg4k


----------



## DJLATIN

lowlowlow said:


> RIP Buggs
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/5jebwg4k


x2


----------

